# Ultra Quiet Compressors



## Ajlal24 (Mar 7, 2007)

I heard a few reviews of the Viair 400 Compressors being pretty quite and I've heard 380's in person and they're pretty loud. 

The obvious solution to loud compressors is to use sound deadening material(Dynamat or foam insulation) but I was to start off with something quiet and move my way towards silence...or damn near it. 

So what should it be: 400, 444, 450 or 480?


----------



## iceboxx5 (Nov 3, 2009)

The viair 460,480 are the best for quiet compressors. but viair will be replacing the 480 to the 444 so get them while you can.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

i have two 480s on the iside you can here them a little but on the outside of the car u cant even tell they are on


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

My 400 is definitely not quiet.:laugh: 

I didn't do a whole lot to dampen the noise though...


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

I've got dual 480s, used pella window flashing as sound deadener and wrapped both sides of my floor in carpet...quiet as can be.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

my 400 is loud as crap. but with the subs blaring and with it only running for a min and a half to fill a 5g tank i do not mind it at all.


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah my dual 400s are not quiet. But they only run for like 40 secs so its not a big deal. 

The amp draw is nuts though. 

Id go with the 444s if i did it again.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

really? i was opting for dual 400's but seeing that they'd only run for a few i didn't bother...


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

my dual 400s are loud also.


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

Air Zenith are real quiet its what i use in mine.


----------



## Ajlal24 (Mar 7, 2007)

mmm...It seems to be I have been ill-informed. 

Dual 480s it is!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd get the 444's. much quieter than the 400s.


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

Retromini said:


> My 400 is definitely not quiet.:laugh:
> 
> I didn't do a whole lot to dampen the noise though...


 haha i will second this, i cant wait to get another compressor on 400 is not enough at all


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

my 444s are quiet


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> my 444s are quiet


 Running dual 444s, do you have any type of sound deadening in your trunk setup?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

What is the real difference with the 444's and the 480's?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

vr6vdub97 said:


> Running dual 444s, do you have any type of sound deadening in your trunk setup?


 um i used some cheap stuff from home depot but i dont think it really does anything, its in my cabrio but that itself doesnt have much sound deadening and false floor is only framed with the carpet on top so no extra wood or anything


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

dOWa242 said:


> What is the real difference with the 444's and the 480's?


 The difference is quite minimal when you cut down to it. The 444 uses a 1/4" leader line and the 480's use a 3/8" leader line. The 444's are a great deal for what you pay - though you don't get a pressure switch or relays. However, when you buy a kit like the e-level it works out because the e-level includes a pressure switch and you should definitely buy the accuair power kit. If you don't have a system like the e-level it still works out to be cheaper if you use a solenoid style relay and a mechanical pressure switch AND the 444's. Oh, and, the 444's look a lot better. :thumbup:


----------

